# Hello



## Sandstorm (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello to all.

My name is John from the UK. I stumbled across this forum while searching the net and have decided to quit lurking and get a little involved. Some interesting topics and vast knowledge on here so I am honoured to be a part of it all.

Kind regards

John


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome John and enjoy the site.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard John, I hope you enjoy your time spent here.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT! We have a good group of folks here.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT!!!  Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## morph4me (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello John, welcome to MT


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi John, Welcome to the list.


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. Glad to be here


----------



## myusername (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome John what art do you study?


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi there, MyUserName

I study a variety of arts now. My preferences are towards Kali, Wing Chun and Jiu-Jitsu. I try to work on the more realistic side of self protection, though I have trained fighters for competitions in the past. I've been training overall for the last 23 or so years and was involved in the early days of MMA in the UK, fighting on the shows and working/training with some of the best competitors in this country. I could ramble on all day

And yourself?


----------



## myusername (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi there, sounds like a powerful mix you have there! I currently study Kevin O'Hagans Combat Jujutsu in Bristol (Kevin has handed these classes over to his senior blackbelts because he mainly concentrates on training MMA fighters now). I also train in TAGB Tae Kwon-Do. I am pretty much a novice in both arts.

Welcome to MT and I look forward to your contributions.

Cheers


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome, bluekey88.

myusername:
I know Kevin, yes. We met breifly at one of the Ultimate Combat shows in Chippenham. One of my students was fighting on the show. I've read many of Kevins articles and he is a superb 'real' defence teacher from what I've heard/read/seen. You have a great mentor there.

Good luck with your training


----------



## myusername (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheers, Kevin is doing one of his 4 hour seminars in Chippenham soon (1st March). I feel really priviledged to be able to train in his system.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi John, 

Welcome to the site, you made the right choice to stop lurking and to get involved. 

H


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT, John!


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Happy posting!


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome from across the pond.


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------

